# 2af600 raildruckkorrektur zu hoch



## ramak (7 mo ago)

Fehler ist bei mir nach dem Krafftstofffilter wechsel aufgetaucht.

Mit Ista ausgelesen.

Kraftstoff Adaption zurückgesetzt: 

Vorher das Steuergerät anwählen und Steuergerätfunktionen aufrufen 
und über Diagnose den ist Wert und soll Wert verglichen.

i.o

Anschließend über Servicefunktion adaption zurückgesetzt.
Fehler gelöscht nicht mehr aufgetaucht.


----------

